# Where to buy hop rhizomes in Brisbane?



## russell_c_cook (11/11/17)

Hi everyone, 

Question is as title, I'm looking in particular for either Chinook or Pride of Ringwood, but any plant with a good track record in Brisbane would be good.

Online retailers or real shops are both good, just hoping to find the names of some reliable ones.

Cheers!


----------



## barls (11/11/17)

wrong time of year for rhizomes. they are up in winter.
you may get lucky and be able to grab a cutting but that depends on whats around you.


----------



## wynnum1 (11/11/17)

Hops can also be grown from seed they have male and female plants is there anywhere selling hop seed and could seed be legally imported.
It seems that the farms may have random unwanted male plants and that can cause seed production in the hops.


----------



## koshari (11/11/17)

as Barls has mentioned you have missed the boat this year with regard to zhomes, _Rocker1986 would be worth talking to , he has a good crop growing in brissie, may be possable to try your luck with a cutting but better be pretty soon, otherwise iam sure he could look after you next season._


----------



## russell_c_cook (14/11/17)

Cheers everyone, I'll send off a message to Rocker 1986.


----------



## trustyrusty (15/12/17)

I bought on ebay - posted...


----------

